# Swing's Low Point



## FrogsHair

We all know, or at least have heard that the divot when using irons starts after the ball has been hit. In other words the swing's low point is on the target side of the ball. When impacting the ball before the divot starts we are (or should) going to get a more crisp impact on the ball, and most likely more controlled distance. More "controlled distance", what a concept. Below is a link that helps to understand the low point of the golf swing, and it's importance.

Golf Tips - Find The Low Point

What amazes me is their is so little info on on the swing's low point, Yet it is one of the more important parts of the swing, that will give us longer, straighter ball flights. Something I never do is ground my irons behind the ball. I figure why preset the low point of my swing, where it will do the most harm. Instead I ground my irons in front of the ball, presetting the low point where it should be, then with out losing my posture, I bring the club around to the back of the ball. By doing this at address the club head is off the ground, maybe a 1/4". I am guessing a 1/4" because I have never measured it. Also, when I say off the ground, I mean just that. Depending on the length of the grass, the bottom of my club might be touching the top of the grass, but definitely not the dirt the grass is growing out of. Most of the time I get good contact on the ball, and at the very least I might hit the ball a little thin, which in itself is not as bad as hitting the ground before the ball. "Thin to win" come to mind. 

If anyone else has any other links, or info on the low point of the golf swing, please add it to this thread. Not everyone's low point is going to be in the same spot, or the same depth, but once that divot starts showing up in front of the ball, on a consistent basis, the golfer is definitely on the road to breaking 90, and breaking 80 will most likely just be a few more made putts.

A word of caution on divots. I tend to play on courses that are what I consider "not divot friendly". The turf is very firm, and sometimes just plain hard. Trying to take a sizable, pro tour divot out of these hard fairways can lead to physical injury. Equipment will suffer also. I don't normally remove much dirt with my divots, but I will give the grass a decent hair cut.


----------



## Surtees

cool great tip I've never thought of foalting my club behind the ball I've only ever done that in a hazard. Great tip I'll give it a try.


----------



## broken tee

Where do you focus your eyes to ensure the club head passes where you expect ie. the preset point , the ball, in front of the ball?

I watched the video and I'm one of those that lead a little to much with the hands


----------



## FrogsHair

broken tee said:


> Where do you focus your eyes to ensure the club head passes where you expect ie. the preset point , the ball, in front of the ball?
> 
> I watched the video and I'm one of those that lead a little to much with the hands


I focus my eyes on a spot just in front of the ball, on the target side. The club head has to hit the ball first to get to that spot my eyes are focused on. It goes along with the old saying "letting the ball get get in the way of the club head".


----------

